# Better built combustion blower for your quad



## pro5oh (Jan 10, 2011)

Just installed this unit and working great for less than half the money the dealer wanted its better built and quieter.  Fits the santa fe and castile for sure and I think the classic bay.  3000rpm, .6amp, 70cfm, oilable fasco motor, doesnt come with the housing but comes with the gasket.  Cut the connector off and crimp on 2 male spade terminals and your good to go.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W3Q4QO/ref=oss_product

I'd like to support the dealer but $248 vs $100 to the door.....


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, We can save some money with the OEM stuff.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 11, 2011)

On your other post, you mentioned that the new combustion blower was really blowing up a storm.  Did you use the fan that came with the new unit or did you swap it for the original?  Do they both have the same number of blades?  I just wonder because you wouldn't necessarily want to be blowing more exhaust (heat) out the flue.  You have to give the heated air time to transfer its heat to the tubes.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone know if that will work on the Quad Non AE Mt Vernon, by chance?


----------



## Czech (Jan 11, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> On your other post, you mentioned that the new combustion blower was really blowing up a storm.  Did you use the fan that came with the new unit or did you swap it for the original?  Do they both have the same number of blades?  I just wonder because you wouldn't necessarily want to be blowing more exhaust (heat) out the flue.  You have to give the heated air time to transfer its heat to the tubes.



I'm also really curious about this, I did much homework last year and never did come up with an exact match spec wise. Any updates? I'm working on my third fan since install 6 years ago, full time burning in the winter. I agree, the stock fan is way too spendy, love to come up with an alternate like you have if it works.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 11, 2011)

812-4400 is the Quad # that the part is supposed to replace.  Do you know what your combustion blower's number is?  It's in the owner's manual.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 11, 2011)

Czech said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn, 3 fans in 6 years!  Sounds like I better get one and put it on the shelf!  This is my second full year.  If the rpms and HP are the same, I would do everything I could to ensure I was using the stock fan rather than the one that comes with the motor.  I'd bore it out or sleeve it to make it fit the shaft.  
With the ability to re-oil, it sounds like this is sleeve bearing.

In our old neighborhood, all of the homes had the same gas heater with a forced air combustion exhaust blower.  Those suckers just ate the bearings.  I always had two sets on hand ready to go and eventually had a spare motor besides.  I ended up doing all my neighbors too.  Eventually I found a class of bearing that had a much higher clearance between balls and race that didn't bind up with the heat.  No more problems.  I wish i could find that source again.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Jan 11, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> 812-4400 is the Quad # that the part is supposed to replace.  Do you know what your combustion blower's number is?  It's in the owner's manual.



Hmm not sure.  Not at home at the moment.  I'll try to find an online manual.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Jan 11, 2011)

Well if the info I found is correct my blower part number is SRV7000-1193.  How did you cross reference your part number?  I need to find the specs on my blower.  If they are the same  I guess this would work as long as the bolt hole patern is the same.


----------



## Czech (Jan 11, 2011)

Just to clarify, I said 'fans', I meant the whole blower. My bad! I grumbled on the third one quite loudly, the second was replaced as part of warrenty fyi. I'd be way open to a cheaper alternative with my history.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 11, 2011)

Turbo-Quad said:
			
		

> Well if the info I found is correct my blower part number is SRV7000-1193.  How did you cross reference your part number?  I need to find the specs on my blower.  If they are the same  I guess this would work as long as the bolt hole patern is the same.



The part number was in the owner's manual that I downloaded.  I haven't found one for the non-AE for you yet.  As for the bluebeard motor, the website cross referenced it, I believe.  Have to ask Bluebeard to confirm that.  I forget.

here's the link >  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/67113/


----------



## pro5oh (Jan 11, 2011)

I used the "fan blade that came with the new fan.  Its the same diameter and same number of blades.  The old fan was so slow from worn bearings that the new motor seems like an animal.  I've been running it now for 2 days and theres plenty of heat, and the exhaust outside isnt very hot compared to the room air output.  I think its as it should be.  I have a buddy with a castile, I plan on stopping in this week to compare.  The units are 95% identical inside, I'll post my findings.


The info I got researching to get this fan was from retail sites selling the same blower for $160 less the housing.  This is where I started and I so cheap I just kept going until I found the lowest price.  But even $160 isnt bad compared to dealers.

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Combustion_Blower_Motor_Only_small_p/10-1114.htm


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow Sears even has that blower motor for the same price.


----------



## shisits (Jan 12, 2011)

cgi.ebay.com/Quadrafire-Mt-Vernon-Pellet...;hash=item20b37c5081

Free Unlimited Tech Support 24/7

Email : jason@jasonRmunson.com

Questions: My cell # is 530-409-5051

I am not Jason. Just a customer of his. I am very pleased with the blower I got from him. Much better than the original imho. YMMV Just trying to be helpful.
this fan is whisper quiet. i could not hardly believe how quiet it is compared to the original which was less than 2 years old. had to redrill 2 holes and it bolted right on my mt vernon.


----------



## maglite67 (Jan 12, 2011)

Turbo-Quad said:
			
		

> Anyone know if that will work on the Quad Non AE Mt Vernon, by chance?


You should be fine the non mt ae used the quad parts bin.


----------



## shisits (Jan 12, 2011)

Turbo-Quad said:
			
		

> Anyone know if that will work on the Quad Non AE Mt Vernon, by chance?



the Mt Vernon blower is bigger. I ordered one that was a 'quad replacement' for most Quads like the Santa fa etc. it was about 1"smaller than what my Mt Vernon took.


----------



## B-Mod (Jan 15, 2011)

Greybeard said:
			
		

> Just installed this unit and working great for less than half the money the dealer wanted its better built and quieter.  Fits the santa fe and castile for sure and I think the classic bay.  3000rpm, .6amp, 70cfm, oilable fasco motor, doesnt come with the housing but comes with the gasket.  Cut the connector off and crimp on 2 male spade terminals and your good to go.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W3Q4QO/ref=oss_product
> 
> I'd like to support the dealer but $248 vs $100 to the door.....



What's up with the wacky review on Amazon for this blower???? LOL...........


----------



## watrskir (Jan 15, 2011)

What's up with the wacky review on Amazon for this blower???? LOL...........[/quote]



I am not a TREKY by any means but its from an episode of "StarTrek the Next Generation"........  lol


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 15, 2011)

I want some of whatever he's smoking!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 15, 2011)

Greybeard said:
			
		

> Just installed this unit and working great for less than half the money the dealer wanted its better built and quieter.  Fits the santa fe and castile for sure and I think the classic bay.  3000rpm, .6amp, 70cfm, oilable fasco motor, doesnt come with the housing but comes with the gasket.  Cut the connector off and crimp on 2 male spade terminals and your good to go.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W3Q4QO/ref=oss_product
> 
> I'd like to support the dealer but $248 vs $100 to the door.....



quoting 812-4400 page on our site:
 This Blower will work, but we recommend the original in this case, due to advanced mounting and cooling which helps keep it quiet.

the original quad fan(also a fasco, just nicer) spins with much less resistance, and is noticeably quieter

if you could re-use the old mounting it would help vibrational noise a bit though


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 2, 2011)

Greybeard said:
			
		

> Just installed this unit and working great for less than half the money the dealer wanted its better built and quieter. Fits the santa fe and castile for sure and I think the classic bay. 3000rpm, .6amp, 70cfm, oilable fasco motor, doesnt come with the housing but comes with the gasket. Cut the connector off and crimp on 2 male spade terminals and your good to go.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W3Q4QO/ref=oss_product
> 
> I'd like to support the dealer but $248 vs $100 to the door.....



I hate to Bring up an OLD POST. But I bought this blower off of Amazon.com. last week. My Stock one was fine, I did a full cleaning 2 days ago, and put it in for giggles. The Fan blade that comes with it has more Vanes than the current one in my CB 1200, but they are not as wide. Getting the same heat amount on Low as before. Air being exhausted is no more than before. Just to let others know, that this is a viable option to the CB 1200 Blower (Castile, Santa Fe). $100 and its oil-able. I was a little weary at first, but has been running for 2 days. No more vibration than the stock unit. It does sound a little different though. But they are two different types of motors. All the info matches up. Same RPM, amps, volts. Also comes with gasket. 

Gonna put my stock one back in this Sunday. This is a back-up for when the factory unit does fail. Just wanted to try it and let EVERYONE with a Quad out there, to know that it does work.


----------



## forya (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone know if they make one for the Harman accentra?


----------



## PerfectaDude (Oct 3, 2011)

forya said:
			
		

> Anyone know if they make one for the Harman accentra?



Did you ever find the blower you were looking for?


----------



## gerryger (Oct 3, 2011)

northline express has this blower for 130.00

http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5MT-357-506&source=pjn&subid=41758

Less than amazon's


----------



## PerfectaDude (Oct 3, 2011)

gerryger said:
			
		

> northline express has this blower for 130.00
> 
> http://www.northlinexpres.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5MT-357-506&source=pjn&subid=41758
> 
> Less than amazon's



That thing isn't worth $130.00! It is a sleeve bearing motor and doesn't have the extra cooling fan, I bet that wouldn't last a heating season. Probably wouldn't make it to December. I think I would rather send my old one to these guys http://www.heiligkuh.com and have it rebuilt.


----------



## PerfectaDude (Oct 5, 2011)

gerryger said:
			
		

> northline express has this blower for 130.00
> 
> http://www.northlinexpres.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5MT-357-506&source=pjn&subid=41758
> 
> Less than amazon's



Now this is a deal! How about $99.95!

http://www.heiligkuh.com/agora/agora.cgi?p_id=HK-JBM120&xm=on


----------



## PerfectaDude (Nov 9, 2011)

gerryger said:
			
		

> northline express has this blower for 130.00
> 
> http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5MT-357-506&source=pjn&subid=41758
> 
> Less than amazon's



Now here is a fan that is worth $130...

[eBay link deleted - Admin]


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2011)

PerfectaDude said:
			
		

> gerryger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the seller just happens to live in the same town that you live in.


----------

